# He-Man: Regisseur für Film-Reboot wohl gefunden



## Icetii (1. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *He-Man: Regisseur für Film-Reboot wohl gefunden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *He-Man: Regisseur für Film-Reboot wohl gefunden*


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ein Reboot über einen Superhelden, der arischer nicht sein könnte (blond, groß, ein Eisernes Kreuz auf der Brust), und auf einem grünen Tiger reitet. 

Vielleicht interpretiere ich da zu viel rein, aber ich kann diese Franchise eben deswegen auch nicht ernst nehmen. Ebenso wie die Schlümpfe. Die optischen Parallelen zu extremen Gruppierungen sind einfach zu offensichtlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht interpretiere ich da zu viel rein, aber ich kann diese Franchise eben deswegen auch nicht ernst nehmen.



Ich habe als Kind das Spielzeug geliebt, aber ich denke, niemand hat MotU jemals ernst genommen, das war schon immer Trash vom Feinsten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich konnte mit diesen Spielfiguren nie was anfangen, genauso wie mit Playmobil. Alles was man nicht auf- bzw. zusammenbauen konnte wie Lego war für mich meh...


----------



## Headbanger79 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab das Spielzeug geliebt damals, glaube aber einfach, für den Film ist um Jahre zu spät.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Dezember 2017)

Ok, der Film richtet sich vermutlich an Herren die auf die 40 zugehen, ich weiß ja nicht wie viele von denen sich denken:"Geil jetzt 'nen He-Man Film gucken". 
Aber gut, vielleicht spekuliert man darauf, dass die ihren Nachwuchs ins Kino schleppen und danach dann die neuen Masters of the Universe Actionfiguren kaufen, die vermutlich dann mit der Filmveröffentlichung in Laden stehen.


----------



## SilverHarlequin (2. Dezember 2017)

Ach ja, die alte Kindheit lebt da nochmals auf. Schade das sich sowas nicht gehalten hat. Zumindest in der Zeichentrick-Serie gab es am Ende immer eine "Weisheit" bzw. ein Rat fürs bessere auskommen miteinander und für "Fans" gab es sogar einen "Club" die Gratis-Kassetten und Magazine herausgebracht haben - vorausgesetzt man hat genug gute Taten vollbracht. Ein wenig vermisse ich das heutzutage.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich konnte mit He-Man nie was anfangen. Zu DDR-Zeiten war mein Favorit immer Captain Future bzw. Tom&Jerry, Garfield, Disney-Zeichentrickfilme und Asterix. Und Flash Gordon


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich konnte mit He-Man nie was anfangen. Zu DDR-Zeiten war mein Favorit immer Captain Future bzw. Tom&Jerry, Garfield, Disney-Zeichentrickfilme und Asterix. Und Flash Gordon



He-Man war ja afaik einer der ersten Fälle, in denen ein Spielwarenhersteller, in dem Fall Mattel, eine (völlig schwachsinnige) Serie/Comics kreiert hat, um das Spielzeug besser vermarkten; ähnlich wie das später bei den Power Rangers der Fall war. 

Wie eigentlich in den meisten Fällen, wenn zuerst das Spielzeug/Merchandise existiert hat - Lego stellt da wohl eine der wenigen rühmlichen Ausnahmen dar.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte Masters of the Universe als Hörspielkassetten. Mit einem grandiosen Peter Pasetti als Skeletor. Die TV-Serie kenn ich nicht. Aber den Film mit Dolph Lundgren aus den 90ern. Den fand ich zwar trashig, aber unterhaltsam. Einen neuen Film mit einem animierten Battlecat fände ich schon geil. Fragt sich nur ob er ähnlich düster daher kommt, wie das heute bei solchen (Comic)Filmen üblich ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Dezember 2017)

*He-Man: Regisseur für Film-Reboot wohl gefunden*

Hach ja. He-Man. Kindheitserinnerungen werden wach. Mein Kumpel hatte zig Spielfiguren und Zubehör, er durfte natürlich immer He-Man spielen. ;-P


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Dezember 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hach ja. He-Man. Kindheitserinnerungen werden wach. Mein Kumpel hatte zig Spielfiguren und Zubehör, er durfte natürlich immer He-Man spielen. ;-P


Du hattest dafür doch She-Ra. Wo bleibt denn da dein Sinn für Feminismus? ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hattest dafür doch She-Ra. Wo bleibt denn da dein Sinn für Feminismus? ^^



Neee, ich hätte die Sorceress. Mit ein- und ausklappbaren Flügeln.


----------

